# Anyone planning to visit Hatteras Island



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

Facts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cape Point has been closed. This is just the last in a long line of closures. If you visit Hatteras Island, you should educate yourself and write letters.

First the map of resource closures. I think you will see the issue is larger than the point--that was just the straw that broke the camel's back. Most of the resource closures are for all uses (foot traffic as well). 

Additionally, this is not just a 30 day event. With the exception of the point, many of the resource closures went up well before the beginning of the summer--that is the entire tourist season.

http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/fra...D=767&Reply=767

Finally, these closures do not have to be, they are the result of mismanagement. Furthermore, NPS mismanagement is continuing to threaten more and more of the parks resources (camp site, the habitat along Light House road, etc.) The facts upon which the above statements are based can be found in the following correspondence.

Letter to DOI
http://fishingeek.org/Members/FishinGeek/OnApril9.doc or 
http://fishingeek.org/Members/FishinGeek/OnApril9.pdf

Letter to Pumbo
http://fishmojo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9559

Letter Correcting newsobserver article
http://fishmojo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9879

If after studying the above, you agree that this is out of hand, you can help. Support OBPA. Their recent victory over the wintering habitat has set a precedent and is being used in other states.

www.obpa.org


----------

